
7 habits to unlock your full potential - nedmg
https://medium.com/@nidhal.mgh/how-to-be-both-creative-and-disciplined-7-habits-to-unlock-your-full-potential-ea50568b114c
======
whatsstolat
I like these habits. The morning one though: with 2 young kids forget it!

~~~
nedmg
Yes you're right, it's difficult to manage these morning habits when you have
young kids, we need to significantly shift our morning rituals when
responsible for a family.. I appreciate your comment.

